# Digital Callers @ Cabelas Ft, Worth Texas



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

For anybody in the DFW area looking for a digital caller. The Cabelas north of Ft Worth had some FX3 callers for 268.00 The Spit Fire for 150.00 and a Scorpian caller I believe was around 250.00 in the Bargin Cave. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats not a bad deal there


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not bad at all. I don't even check the cave anymore because all I ever find is junk. Time to change that!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Road trip....not


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are good deals, I wonder if they are used and returned or if cabelas is just clearing them out. I was at the Glendale AZ cabelas yesterday and they didn't have any Foxpro's on sale.


----------

